# 1/12th and TC set up summary sheets



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Howdy,

I had posted this on one of the other r/c boards and figured I would also post it here.

1) 1/12th set-up summary sheet

I do not seem to see anyone that has done this so I compiled a single page summary sheet regarding set-up info for 1/12th that I have gathered over time from talking to folks and also from other sources. I keep this in my pit box and reference it during practice/race days.

I do not take credit for the info, I just compiled it all in a "cheat sheet" that I hope others (especially newbies) will find useful in enjoying 1/12th scale and getting their cars dialed in. Hopefully it will also show folks that are thinking about getting into 1/12th scale that there isn't much to setting up the cars (especially compared to touring cars). 

Oh, most of the info is oriented towards link cars with side springs since I drive a Rev.3, but the same principles apply to T-bar cars.

It is attached to this message -- enjoy.

2) TC set up summary sheet

I have a set up summary sheet for touring cars that I will post soon but I need to verify some of the info b/c I have conflicting info regarding roll-centers. I am pretty sure the info it has is correct, but it assumes that front roll center is the same or lower than the rear roll center.

If anyone would like to proof-read it for me, let me know and I'll email it to you. I don't want to post it on here until I know it has correct info for sure.

-Rich


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Rich. Always looking for something like this.

Jerry


----------

